# TTC for #1! Recent PCOS diagnosis



## ToriTami

Hello everyone!

I am 33 years old, have been married for 4 years. DH and I are trying to make our first baby!

We had been not trying, not preventing for a while, but now we are definitely trying to conceive. 

I stopped taking BC pill last October. I have only had 2 periods since then. I went back to my OBGYN a few weeks ago. I was diagnosed with PCOS (not a shock at all, I had figured so at this point). I was prescribed Provera and Femara. I start Provera tonight.

I have a laid-back personality, I hope it helps with this process. I'm going to try to take it easy and not stress out too much. Who knew getting knocked up could be so complicated?

Good luck to all!:thumbup:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump <3

Loving your approach on everything. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! 
Good luck! :)


----------



## ToriTami

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump!
> Good luck! :)




Wobbles said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump <3
> 
> Loving your approach on everything. Good luck :dust:


Thank you!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sarahinfinity

Right there with you! New PCOS and trying for #1 :) good luck!!!


----------

